# Pros and Cons of filter behind 3D background



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I am in the process of doing this on a 55 gallon corner tank. I think its worth the space decrease to hide everything. I am not really turning mine into a filter per say however the areas where water would flow behind the background will be blocked by foam so it will add some mechanical filtration.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I made a diy spray bar about 4 ft in length hangs 1 inch down from the tank pushes the water from the back to the front of the tank 

samsung galaxy s3


----------



## HSA1255 (Apr 2, 2013)

Duece,

Did you install that spray bar to behind the 3D backdrop? Or in front of? 

I have something similar running in mine; I fashioned a spray bar attached to anther spray bar at the bottom of my 55. It is placed right above the substrate in front of the backdrop, but behind many of the big holey rocks. It really helped the dead spots around those rocks, and it's connected to the output on the eheim 2217 so it diffuses the current nicely for the shrimp and cardinals. I'm betting that would work for behind the backdrop too... attached to a powerhead... and I could still put extra media back there. Something to think about. I'm just trying to work the filtration to my advantage with that space and I'd love to look at the tank and not see any of the mechanics. Thanks for the input.

BTW; your 55 planted tank is incredible! Those plants look insane.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I wouldn't want to give up any more front-back space in most typical tanks, as they are pretty narrow to begin with.

Something more like a breeder, and I feel they are deep enough that a couple inches isn't a big deal.

Mostly I'd be concerned about accumulating a mess of detritus and mulm back there, or having critters weasel their way in, but it seems like neither of those are major issues for the designs you posted links to. I also think the chunks of foam are a good choice, as they will fill an irregular space much better then solid foam, and won't exert pressure on the background like gravel/lava rocks would.

As far as putting one in an established tank, if you don't want to do a complete tear-down, dry-out, glue-up, and cure, you might be able to make some really carefull measurements, and use something like strips of filter foam glued around the edges of the background to make a sort of foam 'gasket' that just friction/pressure fits into the space. Not sure how well that would work though.

If you are using a cannister filter, you could probably pick some of the thicker sections and carve channels for hoses/pipes, glue them in (with connections up top), and fill the remaining space with expanding foam. You wouldn't need much extra (maybe any at all?) space to do that, but you would still need an external cannister filter.


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

I do like the idea of throwing some additional bio media back there, I dont really see a reason not too, maybe for simplicity sake contain it in some media bags so it isnt all loose. I plan to use filter foam to block all inlets from critter intrusion so that will add some additional mechanical filtration.


----------



## chrisplants (Jan 8, 2015)

I have a similar set up in a 70 gallon. My background provides room for two pumps. Ones is for a NEXX 110 and the other is a marine land pump that pulls water through a strip of foam through a long plastic box on the bottom. ( DAS BioBox modified). It goes to the pump and splits to run a waterfall and a return that creates current along the bottom. I have a pond valve installed so I can adjust the waterfall water flow. I never thought of filling the area with bio media. Having my tank running for a few weeks, I can say that there is a bunch of mulm on the bare bottom of my tank behind the background. I also have four small holes in the background below the water level and two water level cut outs all with plastic mesh. 

The only reason I can see to not put in the media is it would prevent the syphoning of the area of mulm and gunk. My design prevents me from getting to it so I may try to fill the area with media.


----------

